# Drum to disc



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Jarret said:


> You can actually convert your drum brake Cruze to a disc brake car with relatively easy steps, all you have to do is take the hub off and take the entire drum setup off, put a caliper mounting bracket on and then a dust shield then the hub, rotor, and caliper.


What about the proportioning valve and electronic brake control module? Won't those need attention, too?

Doug

.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

There are a couple threads about this on here already. Doing this depends on the rear axle you have. IIRC, one type you can, one type you cant. As for proportioning valve and such, its all the same disc to drum. Swap everything from the rear hoses out is all you have to do, if you have the proper rear axle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Jarret said:


> You can actually convert your drum brake Cruze to a disc brake car with relatively easy steps, all you have to do is take the hub off and take the entire drum setup off, put a caliper mounting bracket on and then a dust shield then the hub, rotor, and caliper.
> 
> 
> Here is the parts blowup of the drum: P SUSPENSION/REAR (DRUM BRAKE J93);
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

A related thread: Wanting to change eco to z-link

don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

plano-doug said:


> What about the proportioning valve and electronic brake control module? Won't those need attention, too?
> 
> Doug
> 
> .


I don’t actually know about that, and apparently it depends on what axle you have (I didn’t know that) sorry


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

thebac said:


> There are a couple threads about this on here already. Doing this depends on the rear axle you have. IIRC, one type you can, one type you cant. As for proportioning valve and such, its all the same disc to drum. Swap everything from the rear hoses out is all you have to do, if you have the proper rear axle.


How can you tell if your axle is the one that you can or can’t? For example my car is a 2016 limited LT 1.4, would my axle be able to disc swap?


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Drum to Disc Brake Conversion


As everyone knows, ZZP is coming out with a rotor/caliper kit for our car; however, ECO and LS owners have drum brakes on their rear axles and therefore need some sort of conversion kit. Now, I went to my dealership today to ask a couple questions, and here are the answers; Cruze models with...




www.cruzetalk.com





I finally found the thread....

Look on the RPO sticker in your glovebox. If you have "GNG" listed, then you have the axle to do the conversion.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Rear Disk Brake Conversion


So I'm looking to change my drums to disks and I know there was the whole "you need to swap axles" thing. I was wondering if we could use the ZZP sonic kit even though it says it doesn't fit. It says the bolt pattern is different, although I am 99% sure it is the same. Does anyone know anything...




www.cruzetalk.com





Here's another one....


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

thebac said:


> Drum to Disc Brake Conversion
> 
> 
> As everyone knows, ZZP is coming out with a rotor/caliper kit for our car; however, ECO and LS owners have drum brakes on their rear axles and therefore need some sort of conversion kit. Now, I went to my dealership today to ask a couple questions, and here are the answers; Cruze models with...
> ...


Do you know what the actual difference is that makes the gnc non compatible? Sorry I just don’t really know what I’m doing with these axles


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

thebac said:


> Drum to Disc Brake Conversion
> 
> 
> As everyone knows, ZZP is coming out with a rotor/caliper kit for our car; however, ECO and LS owners have drum brakes on their rear axles and therefore need some sort of conversion kit. Now, I went to my dealership today to ask a couple questions, and here are the answers; Cruze models with...
> ...


hell yeah I have GNG code. I’m definitely doing this.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Jarret said:


> Do you know what the actual difference is that makes the gnc non compatible? Sorry I just don’t really know what I’m doing with these axles


Nope, no idea. I relied on the other guy's knowledge on the subject.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

thebac said:


> Drum to Disc Brake Conversion
> 
> 
> As everyone knows, ZZP is coming out with a rotor/caliper kit for our car; however, ECO and LS owners have drum brakes on their rear axles and therefore need some sort of conversion kit. Now, I went to my dealership today to ask a couple questions, and here are the answers; Cruze models with...
> ...


I have GNA and GNF listed, I thought there was only a GNC and a GNG?


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

thebac said:


> Nope, no idea. I relied on the other guy's knowledge on the subject.


I think they may be wrong, I don’t think it matters if you have a z link or not to do a brake swap


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey, have at it.....it would be great if you find out it doesnt matter.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

thebac said:


> Hey, have at it.....it would be great if you find out it doesnt matter.


I don’t know you may be right but the only difference I could find is one has the Z-link and one doesn’t, even the axles of both have the same part number so I do think they can both be swapped🤔


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

The guys in that thread never specified any of that. It all kinda died when the naysayers took over. 
Ive noticed that about this forum -- its not big on modding. Guys not willing to try dont usually stop me, though. 
I did read something here about the Zlink possibly being simply an add-on to the axle, so its plausible that the axle itself is the same. 
The disc brackets and backing plates shouldnt cost much at a boneyard, so it would be worth trying anyway. You can always sell the parts later if they dont.....
I was going to do this on my '12, but decided to sell the car instead. 
Bought a Regal instead....holy ****, its a tune away from 300hp. 
Good luck to you. Just make sure to update this thread with your findings. Others will be able to use the info.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

thebac said:


> The guys in that thread never specified any of that. It all kinda died when the naysayers took over.
> Ive noticed that about this forum -- its not big on modding. Guys not willing to try dont usually stop me, though.
> I did read something here about the Zlink possibly being simply an add-on to the axle, so its plausible that the axle itself is the same.
> The disc brackets and backing plates shouldnt cost much at a boneyard, so it would be worth trying anyway. You can always sell the parts later if they dont.....
> ...


I will definitely do that, that regal is CRAZY POWERFUL holy cow! I’ve watched a bunch of videos and the hubs are the same and everything aswell as the placement so I don’t really see how a z link could make the difference between fitting and not fitting. Anyways have a great day and good luck with your regal!!


----------



## rwagoner (Aug 15, 2020)

How is the overall braking after the conversion? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

rwagoner said:


> How is the overall braking after the conversion? Sounds intriguing.


I can let you know. I’ll be doing this conversion very soon. I’ve already done other mods that better my Cruze experience

I’ll be doing a how to: write up so it makes
It easier for people to follow.


----------



## Jarret (Feb 4, 2021)

rwagoner said:


> How is the overall braking after the conversion? Sounds intriguing.


I haven’t done it yet but I will probably be doing it this spring/summer. I will document everything along the way


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mechanically is doable, I'd like to do it myself but what I think will generate issues are the electronics. The ESC may not work properly, if at all. I personally played with the Cruze on icy roads, even on a frozen lake and I could feel how the ESC really works. It can really save you in a dangerous situation. But with this change I'm not sure how the rear brakes will respond to the new arrangement and if the Stabilitrack (and traction control maybe) are not going to be disabled as a result...


----------



## IGadget (Nov 23, 2016)

I see what people say about nay sayers. If you don't know how stability control and ABS work you should definitely not tell others that something wont work.

The ESC works by reading a magnetic encoder on the back of the hub to see if the wheel is turning or skidding at which point it releases or engages the wheel brake as needed.

I'm thinking of doing this to my eco daily driver Since my right rear hub needs to be replaced anyway and the sensor is rusted into the hub. My abs and traction control haven't worked in years since the ABS is getting the error "Improbable Speed" and I drive on snow and ice all the time. Then again I have the 6MT and learned to drive in snow before abs was a thing. I can pump my own brakes.

I have the GNF Not the GNG. I DID replace my fuel pump controller so I no longer have to worry about the shutters.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

...6 months later and silence of course!
Did anyone yet, successfully, the transition from drum to disc for a Cruze, I couldn't find any post?


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> ...6 months later and silence of course!
> Did anyone yet, successfully, the transition from drum to disc for a Cruze, I couldn't find any post?


Ive been thinking of doing this for a loooong time, but I was thinking of switching the whole axle out with a Z-link at the same time. 🖖


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Im sorry I didnt get back. I sold the car before trying this, but it was all pretty straight forward. I wonder if the guy with the GNF axle was able to do the swap onto his car?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Ive been thinking of doing this for a loooong time, but I was thinking of switching the whole axle out with a Z-link at the same time. 🖖


That would be the best way! 
The mechanical side is not that hard, I was wondering if there will be any issues with StabiliTrak since the settings could be different for drums?


----------

